# Fair or fowl play?



## docowens (Feb 24, 2009)

Ok guys, here is my question to all you veterans? I'm a second year rookie. So it was a long first week of season for me with lots of time in the field. Anyways without much luck yet i spotted a pair of mallards at the end of the lagoon and killed my motor. Oared stealthily about 150 yards, calming my lab the whole time. Qanyways when i got within about 45 yards i smoked the greenhead on the water and then as the hen flushed toward me, took her too! Out of mid flight.
Is this ethical for a guy who wants some meat in his belly and some love for his dog?

ordo you somehow spook them up first before firing


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

all a matter of opinion. im sure your about to get a lot of them. to me if every thing is legal then killing a duck is just that. killing a duck. eat what you kill and go buy the law.


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

You wanna talk about sporting? That's tough sneaking up on 'em like that. There's no rule against shooting them on the water and it basically comes down to personal choice. I think it's easier to put a good kill shot on them when they are in the air with wings cupped. But, prepare to be lambasted by all the anti-waterswatters when you bring this up on here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shlwego (Sep 13, 2006)

If I can fool a duck into landing in my decoys, or I can manage to be quiet enough to put a sneak on and get close enough for a water-slap, I have no ethical problem with shooting 'em on the water.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

It's fair chase, most probably wouldn't do it, but no laws broken.
That means it's OK in my book.
Sometimes really young birds will refuse to fly, even with guns fired in the air 10 yards away.
I shot Oldsquaws in Maine that very method, I've been hunting 33 years.
What you have to consider: who's watching? anti hunters? how bad do you need to make a kill? would you encourage a youth to do it?

It's a personal decision...


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

YOU WATER SWATTED A DUCK!!!! Sweeeet there are more guys like me out there! haha Congrats!! lol
It's all a matter of opinion, and there is no law against it, people say it's unethical to shoot them on the water, but I figure if if I can get close enough by sneaking on them, or they land in my decoys, or land close enough to kill on the water for that matter, then I have done something right....SLAP away my friend!


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

I think we've all done that a time or two. Especially in our early years. No biggee...perfectly legal. You'll probably get a few people jumping you for shooting one on the water saying it's unethical, but who's to define "ethics"? We've argued that point here on many different subjects. So it comes down to your personal choice. To dust the one bird, then get the other on the wing...ya did good!


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

Another thing I forgot to point out....did it taste any differently cuz you shot it on the water instead of in the air?......Nope...didn't think so  lol


----------



## docowens (Feb 24, 2009)

I must say it felt pretty good, it was a long, slow,anxious pursuit on some weary birds that kept staying way ahead of me. And watching my dog spot and retrieve our first double was unforgettable. Think i'd do the same thing over and over given the chance!


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

You earned the water slap. A sneak on a pair of mallards is no small feat. There are many long time hunters who could not pull that off. 

If you are a meat hunter, I don't see whay you should even be asking the question. 

Personally, I prefer in the air, but will still take a water slap. To me, I love eating duck, and the best part is watching my dog fetch it up. So bird down is bird down.


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

duckbuster808 said:


> Another thing I forgot to point out....did it taste any differently cuz you shot it on the water instead of in the air?......Nope...didn't think so  lol


Probably taste better. Not any BBs in the breast.


----------



## Daisycutter (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm with everyone else so far (a little surprised we haven't heard from the other contingent), you worked hard for those ducks, it was legal, so I say swat away. It was a slow year for me (a little less than half the number of birds I killed last year) and I did it a few times as well, to ensure the dog got work on slow days. I normally prefer to shoot them about 5-10 feet off the water as they land, seems like a better kill percentage than swattig to me, but if the opportunity presents itself to water swat one, you must have done something right.


----------



## amenz (Nov 17, 2008)

It depends on what you're after. I water slapped a few this year and I also intentionally flushed some because I really wanted to work on my shooting. Really wanting to kill both birds and get your dog double the retrieving fun I'd say you made a great choice. Though more and more I'm seeing the value of passing on hens. 

Speaking of slapping them or flushing them do any of you have better luck taking birds(especially teal) when they are flushing as opposed to dropping in? I feel like they are a bit more predictable as far as flight path when they flush.


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

As new as you are to the sport I see nothing wrong with it. If I was in your same position wanting to get some valuable dog work, I would have done the same. But waterfowling in my humble opinion is all about learning and advancing in your techniques. Next time try to double out in the air and you will feel even more rewarded! 

FB ne_eye:


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

docowens said:


> I must say it felt pretty good, it was a long, slow,anxious pursuit on some weary birds that kept staying way ahead of me. And watching my dog spot and retrieve our first double was unforgettable. Think i'd do the same thing over and over given the chance!


You betcha it felt good.......good job ! Putting the sneak on mallards in a boat is not easy. You'll remember that one for a long time. I normally don't ? 
But in helping my young lab get some much needed training, a water slap was in order. Totally my choice. Like mentioned earlier ? A flush could help someone who's having shouldering the gun problems etc. Heck you got both
accomplished.......good on ya...


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

agree with above - you scull'd 'em without a scull boat... nice work!

by the end of this season waterslapping coots sounded pretty darn ethical to me.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

you did it all wrong!!! supposed to line them on the water and shoot both with 1 shot.:coco:


----------



## Cardinal (Nov 2, 2005)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> you did it all wrong!!! supposed to line them on the water and shoot both with 1 shot.:coco:


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

this debate is like QDM; some guys will jump all over another because they shot a spike or fork horn vs. an older, mature buck.

to each their own really. I have relatives that like venison. they find antlers hard on the digestive system, so if a fork comes by... game over for him.

perfectly legal is perfectly legal.

you did nothing wrong, you put on a successful sneak, got some dog work... all gravy.


BTW: I never understood the "purist" flush first mentality. the claim being it's more sporting to flush a bird first that has landed than to shoot it on the water. well, I have never personally EVER seen a bird that lands in the dekes first get away after being flushed. ever. seems more a formality to me.

would I prefer to shoot everything on the wing? of course. am I going to fault someone that is able to actually land a duck and then shoot it? heck no.

one benefit I see to sloucing that duck on the water is in training a new retriever. the eruption around the duck will help on his/her marking ability.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> you did it all wrong!!! supposed to line them on the water and shoot both with 1 shot.:coco:


he he, thought of that too. One of my first years duck hunting back in 197?....um I forget :evilsmile I was on a small marsh not far from home, watched a small flock of mallards land in a small pothole, made a hell of a sneak through the thick cattails (back then it was stalking deer to me :lol, and I finally poked my head out, and three were lined up in a row on the water at 20 yds. I pulled up my trusty (probably "rusty" is a better term for back then :lol 12 ga., aimed, and fired...after the big "sploosh" on the water, I looked to see all three flying away  I can see it like yesterday, and I still can't imagine what happened.


----------

